# Dixie, CGC- Next stop, therapy dog?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you both, and good luck in August!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing great work with her.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Dixie! I'm sure you both can do it!


----------



## LakeSpoo (Sep 9, 2020)

I won't know until we try! Just finished giving her a hair cut today in prep for our first nursing home visit. I hope the people love her! She's pretending to be serious for the pic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh they are going to _love_ her!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Congratulations to you and Dixie! I hope you'll keep us posted on your service experiences and the upcoming evaluation.


----------



## LakeSpoo (Sep 9, 2020)

I certainly will!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

LakeSpoo said:


> She's pretending to be serious for the pic.


HaHa! Love it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on the CGC and I love that you have plans to go on and do all sorts of cool things with your pretty girl. Her groom is awesome.


----------



## LakeSpoo (Sep 9, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Congrats on the CGC and I love that you have plans to go on and do all sorts of cool things with your pretty girl. Her groom is awesome.


Thank you! I get a little better at cutting her hair every time I do it!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on earning your CGC so young, clearly Dixie has beauty and brains. She’s going to be very popular in the nursing home.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats - you are sure to be a good therapy team


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Such a beautiful girl! Glad to hear she will be helping people- sounds like she's a good fit!


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

LakeSpoo said:


> It's been a while since I've stopped by. Dixie just turned 1 last week, which means she can be evaluated by Pet Partners for possible work as a therapy animal. She is so mellow and obedient that this has been a goal of mine for several months. We've been involved in several training classes. She passed her CGC at 9 months old. We are starting to volunteer at a local nursing home this week to get some more real world experience besides just being out and about it pet friendly areas and businesses. She can be a little unsure of men, but curious and not aggressive, so I hope we can work on confidence. Her evaluation is in August. I'm not totally sure she is ready, but I know I just need to go for it and get feedback from the evaluators.
> 
> I'm convinced there is nothing these dogs can't do! She is currently doing agility with my 10 year old daughter, and she loves swimming in the lake and retrieving. Now just hoping therapy work is in our future too!
> View attachment 479311


That’s great news, congratulations to you both!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

There is everything to love about her! What a doll and congratulations. We are heading to our CGC next with Belle and I don't know where from there, so I will keep close tabs on your thread to see how you do.


----------



## LakeSpoo (Sep 9, 2020)

Dixie and I had our first official nursing home visits this weekend! I was kind of nervous because it has been a goal of mine to do this with her for months... And there has been a lot of training and anticipation leading up to this moment... Would she actually stay calm and obedient, and love meeting the residents? 

I had taken her in to the nursing home the day before to just walk the halls, see the sights and smells of the place with no contact with anyone, and if course lots of treats. She did great!

The day of the actual visits with residents, we walked in the door, and were met by 3 nurses who just squealed when they saw Dixie. They came walking towards us to say hi. I thought Dixie might get a little nervous with a group of people coming towards her, but she stepped forward to meet them and to say hi! We went to get my volunteer name tag, and I told the nurses it was our first visit ever, and if there was a resident who could help make it a positive start for us. The nurses were so helpful. They lead us to the room. Dixie and I entered slowly. This was a brand new experience and I wanted to make sure she was with me and wouldn't be startled. And she was absolutely perfect! She walked right up the the lady in her chair. We had a great visit. Dixie was so sweet and mellow, just being herself. The lady fed Dixie several treats. She got her to "shake". We ended up visiting with 4 residents total, and I decided that was a lot of hard work for Dixie's first day. But she was amazing!! 

When we left for the day, i wasn't sure if I would laugh or cry! I really think this is going to be a great fit for us! Of course, i wouldn't have gone this direction if I didn't think there was possibility, but dreaming it and doing it are 2 different things.

@Silverbelle , keep us posted on your CGC! It's a very worthwhile thing to train for!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

LakeSpoo said:


> Dixie and I had our first official nursing home visits this weekend! I was kind of nervous because it has been a goal of mine to do this with her for months... And there has been a lot of training and anticipation leading up to this moment... Would she actually stay calm and obedient, and love meeting the residents?
> 
> I had taken her in to the nursing home the day before to just walk the halls, see the sights and smells of the place with no contact with anyone, and if course lots of treats. She did great!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and Dixie! Sounds like a great start to a new mission! I'm sure word is getting around the nursing home quickly.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad you and Dixie are off to a great start. What a wonderful visit.


----------

